# HCPCS question - Does anyone out there



## Love Coding! (Sep 26, 2008)

Does anyone out there know what the J code would be for Polidocanol by injection?  I cannot find this in HCPCS, I hope some of you talented coders can help me out!

Thanks,

dscoder74


----------



## BoyceSolutions (Sep 26, 2008)

*Not Approved Drug*

Unless something has changed in the last year, this drug is not approved by the FDA and therefore has no J code assigned.
Also- Drugs in the J codes are usually medicinal treatment- but this drug is used to erradicate spider viens, so I think it would be viewed as a procedure because of how it is used, rather than a medication or true medicinal injection.

Spider veins are usually seen as cosmetic (unless pain is documented) and most carriers do not cover their treatment unless strict documentation support is provided. There are some new studies out there that suggest treating spider veins helps with weight loss ...so you may see it being suggested down the road.

Maybe someone else has more info- but based on all of this I dont think you can charge for it- I think it would be seen as the tool used for the spider vien treatment procedure, in essence, and therefore included in the charge for the procedure.
Hope this helps....


----------



## Saggy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Robotics Code S2900*

Has anyone out there had any experience yet with any insurance companies on how they are or are not accepting this code for any type of payment for robotics? I`m currently coding for General Surgery amd my physicians are beginning to use the DaVinci robot for surgeries. I know to use lap codes as we don`t have robotic codes yet.
Any info is greatly appreciated.
Thanx
Saggydoc


----------

